# Soggy Fried Fish?



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

This happens every once in a while and I don't know why?

I fry fish about once a month for my family of 4 and it usually comes out perfect. I had family over for the 4th and fresh fried white bass was on the menu along with potato salad and hush puppies. For some reason the fish was falling apart and soggy as I dumped it out of the fryer basket. I've had this happen a few other times and do not know why. 

Help a brotha out 2Cool!

Feel free to add your favorite fried fish recipe as well. 

I like my striper fillets cut in strips and cubes. I place them in a glass bowl and pour Louisiana Red Hot over the fillets while I get my oil hot and cornmeal ready. I use pioneer yellow cornmeal for breading. My fish cannot be served without homemade tartar sauce.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Louisiana fish fry.


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

temp and or type, brand oil


----------



## SeaJay33 (Dec 6, 2010)

Overloading the fryer will cool down the grease resulting in soggy, greasy fish.

Better to cook a few fillets at a time or use a bigger pan so it's not overcrowded and keeps the grease hot.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I use cast iron to help with heat retention. Like others have said, sounds like you may be overloading your oil and lowering the temp greatly. 

I usually have my temps around 360-370 before dropping in the fish.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Hmph. Makes sense. Funny how finiky grease is. Gotta stretch it, monitor it, maintain it, etc.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks! 
I think over-loading the grease was my problem. Thinking back, I threw a few extra pieces in the pot because of the larger crowd. Bet the extra pieces cooled the grease down allowing the fish to soak in the grease for a while before frying. When I cook for the family, I fry about 4 pieces at a time. I was throwing 6-7 pieces in at a time to get it cooked faster. You cant rush greatness!


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

How do you guys keep it hot and crispy once it is cooked?


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

Paper sack lined with bottom lined with paper towels.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

I helps also if you let the fish get to room temperature before putting it in the grease.


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

Paper towels in bottom. Or some kind of rack. It let steam and oil drip off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

350 is the ideal temp for minimal grease retention and not too hot to burn. 

Types of oil also messes with crispness. If I am forced to use olive oil (I've pretty much don't invite THOSE people over anymore) the fish comes out a bit soggy vs say lard. 

And I take a cooling rack that fits well into a cookie sheet. And set the fried food on that so the grease drips off. And the fish doesn't set in grease or drip onto other pieces.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

x2 on cooling racks

http://www.amazon.com/b?node=289721

If you have a large amount of people you can let the fried fish set on the cooling rack, right before the next batch is ready to come out of the grease, transfer the first batch into a paper bag inside of a cooler. This will help them stay warm.


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

X2 SeaJay33. It'll do it every time.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I have a thermometer I pre heat my grease to 350 and put only enough fish in the basket to cover the bottom without stacking. Line pan with paper towels and cover with a light dish towel. I slice a purple onion and put in basket between fish batches, it keeps your grease from burning up to quick and are also delicious cooked. If they are soggy your grease was to cold when ya dropped em. I mix a little "SLAP YO MOMMA" in my Louisiana Fish Fry.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

I layer mine in a pan with paper towels as each batch finishes. If you close them in anything bag or pan you will create steam and create a soft fillet. If people start eating right away the bag works fine. The right temp is more important than the oil. If you drop a fillet and it sinks to the bottom you need more temp.


----------



## Kevin70 (May 24, 2010)

Can you still get paper bags anywhere? If that keeps the fried fish better than just placing under paper towels, that is great. However, I haven't been asked whether I want "Paper or plastic?" in a long time.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

If you do not leave a vent open in the top of the bag the steam from the filets will make the entire mess soggy.


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

JFolm said:


> I use cast iron to help with heat retention. Like others have said, sounds like you may be overloading your oil and lowering the temp greatly.
> 
> I usually have my temps around 360-370 before dropping in the fish.


I was out of propane a few weeks ago and had a bunch of crappie to fry. Ended up frying the fish inside on my large cast iron skillet. The result was amazing compared to your normal outdoor fryer. It turned out to be some of the best fried fish I have every had! Crispy and golden brown!!


----------



## jsk4224 (Apr 26, 2014)

an old indian trick, once you put pot on fire, throw in a large kitchen match in grease. someone once said the optimum temp. for frying seafood is 350 deg. f.
the sulfur at head of match will ignite at 350 deg. grease is ready. match will fire up and go out.
then, you're ready.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*FF*

as said above many times Not hot enough ,,or too much in fryer at one time.,,or fish too cold and that in itself creates overload


----------

